# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Catalina πρόβλημα με wifi

## Kruder

Καταρχάς να συμβουλέψω όποιον θέλει να πάει σε Catalina να ΜΗΝ το κάνει. εκτός ότι δεν συνεργάζεται με 32bit προγράμματα, έχει σοβαρό θέμα με το wifi.

Μέχρι να καταλάβω τι φταίει, αφου το πρόβλημα τελικά είναι κάτι που έπρεπε να μιλήσω ειδικό για να μου το πει, είχα δοκιμάσει ότι είχα βρει στις
αναζητήσεις στο google που είναι πολλές.

Τελικώς φταίνε οι θύρες usb και thunderbolt.. 

Με το που συνδέω κάτι σε μια απο αυτές τις θύρες, κόβεται το wifi. Το έχω κάνει πάρα πολλές φορές για να σιγουρευτώ ότι δεν είναι τυχαίο 
και συμβαίνει πάντα το ίδιο.

Υπάρχει κάποια λύση γιαυτό? Είμαι ένα βήμα πριν το φορμάτ..

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά συμβαίνει μόνο με το thunderbolt. μόλις εβαλα hdmi μαζί με usb hub δεν κόβεται το wifi

----------

